# Jr. Gent Fountain



## donnalleyd (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a Jr. Gent fountain pen that is giving me some trouble.  It has an upgraded heritage nib.  When I go to refill it with the converter that came with it.  I have a hard time drawing in the ink.  The nib is submerged in the ink to the "hole" (sorry I forgot the name and don't feel like tracking it down).  What I have noticed is a small gap between the top of the nib and nib holder letting air in.  Is this normal and what can be done to fix it if not?


----------



## jsolie (Dec 17, 2014)

I usually go for a deep submerge, like up to the converter, and then clean up the mess.  Seems to help with keeping air out of the converter.

Is the nib loose at all?  Like it's easy to manually slide the nib onto the feed and/or pull out?  If so, you might have to adjust the nib for a tighter fit.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Dec 17, 2014)

you can purchase converters.  the cheapy-do ones in all the kits I have purchased I normally put in a junk bin (although I am thinking I should put them out for sale.)  I will purchase either ones for Pelikan brand fountain pen, or Monte Verade brand.  It so perhaps, if interested I can pm you the site who I deal with.


----------



## donnalleyd (Dec 17, 2014)

jsolie said:


> I usually go for a deep submerge, like up to the converter, and then clean up the mess.  Seems to help with keeping air out of the converter.
> 
> Is the nib loose at all?  Like it's easy to manually slide the nib onto the feed and/or pull out?  If so, you might have to adjust the nib for a tighter fit.



Any risk with the ink staining the finish?


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 17, 2014)

this might help ... 

How to Fill a Fountain Pen


----------



## jsolie (Dec 17, 2014)

donnalleyd said:


> Any risk with the ink staining the finish?



None yet.  I've only done this with pens that have metal sections.  No staining yet (even with Baystate Blue), but then again the ink doesn't get much of a chance to dry as my hands and fingers (as well as a paper towl) are there to help soak it up.


----------



## chrisk (Dec 18, 2014)

@donnalleyd
Not sure you have the same problem I had, but just in case.

I encountered similar problems with JrGentII (but also other kits like the JrStatesman...) and the standard Schmidt converters, that is the converters offered with the fountain pen kits (or components).
Here is the specific thread: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f50/incompatible-converters-jr-gents-75505/

If you read the above topic, you will notice a mismatch among the converter and the JrGentII section. Aside the converter staying hardly in place, I encountered some issues when I tried to fill the converter with ink. The same kind as you describe above.

Some fixes are suggested in the above link. But meanwhile I found another solution, namely the Schmidt K5 converter. 
Here: Converter, K5 [20153] : Richard L. Greenwald, LLC, Pens, Pens Parts and Photographs
and here: Exotic Blanks :: Refills, Inks & Nibs! :: Fountain Pen Nibs & Accessories :: Converter - Schmidt Push In Style for Fountain Pens (K-5)

I hope this helps.


----------

